

Ask HN: Byod (multiplatform I.os-Android- ) remote monitoring for teacher? - fabrigm

Hi everyone, in the school I work we are developing a BYOD project, students are use to come to school with their own devices...Do you know any teacher remote control&#x2F;monitoring software or app or ... that works with the different devices (Ios, Android, ...)?       I mean it&#x27;s not just about &quot;control&quot; we would like to find something that can allow the teacher to see what the students are doing and maybe share it with the whole class...any idea? Thanks!!
======
matiuski
-well that's not easy, in my school we didn't solve it yet. BYOD offers lots of possibilities but it quite difficult to have a good "control" even more if you don't want to spend lots of money for a software. Still waiting for a solution...

